

[discussion] Distributed everything against multiple jurisdictions - siculars

Distributed cryptography&#x2F;services in multiple jurisdictions is the only permanent solution to continuous pervasive government infringement on peoples freedoms. Where keys or parts of data or encryption or generic computing services rely on a chain of services distributed globally in a tor&#x2F;onion style chain comprised of computing resources guaranteed to reside in multiple jurisdictions. Something like the Ceph file system but for everything.<p>(Un)fortunately there will be a technical solution to eliminating or severely limiting any governments ability to perpetrate mass surveillance on their own or other nations citizens. The current situation is untenable. I wish it didn&#x27;t have to be this way but when the &quot;beacon&quot; of freedom, especially Internet Freedom of the sort the USA has been fostering and encouraging over the last few decades, has undergone such a complete turn around what other choice is there?<p>Thoughts?
======
kbar13
Solution: don't depend on a provider

~~~
cLeEOGPw
So, meshnet? [https://projectmeshnet.org](https://projectmeshnet.org)

